# Great Blog with a giveaway competition



## Katja Henriksen (Apr 21, 2012)

Good morning all.

I met this super nice blogger at the Great KC Pet Expo that I attended earlier this month. We had a great chat and she has written up a blog about me and Euro Dog Designs.

There is a give-away competition sponsored by me, so make sure you enter for a chance to win either a rolled leather martingale or a Black leather collar with brown lining.

Entries accepted through Wednesday April 25th so don't delay.

Check it out http://waywarddogs.com/

:whoo:


----------

